# The 2007 season opening in a woods near you!



## diggity (Jan 26, 2007)

Hmmmm, its about that time of year for the seasons to start...

Lets see some kill shot photos!

Open up the debate again, head shot or body?


----------



## rob864guy (Aug 10, 2007)

haha nice i dont have my gun yet but im getting it today
so no pics on my end 
and most defiantly head shot


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

PLEASE don't start that stupid debate again, lol. That went on long enough that I'm still irritated form the last time it dominated this forum. :lol:

Rabbit and squirrel doesn't open up for me untill the 15th of September, but if you want pics I'll get some on here then. Hopefully they'll all be taken with the bow, too since that's opener for deer too.


----------



## Steele_84 (May 8, 2007)

Down Here Squirrel and Rabbit starts on October 1 And it carries to February 29 And Whitetail Starts November 17-January 15


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

squirrel season is open here in GA as of aug 15 havent gotten the chance to go get em will post pics when i get one :sniper:


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

squirrel season opens here on sept. 25 and rabbit is on oct 25 .So no pictures yet :beer:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

diggity said:


> Hmmmm, its about that time of year for the seasons to start...
> 
> Lets see some kill shot photos!
> 
> Open up the debate again, head shot or body?


Diggity

Enough with the obsession with kill shot photos. Please stop requesting them.

You have read our position with photos and it will be enforced. You have already been warned about posting those kinds of photos, so I expect none to come from you.



diggity said:


> Either way it is their site their rules and regulations they have the ultimate power to choose, what they want on their site.
> 
> ... Right or wrong, doesn't really matter


As you have noted above, we have chosen, and those pics will not be displayed here. It is the right decision and will not be debated any further. If anyone has any questions about this policy it has already been discussed, however you are welcome to send me a PM.

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=36234

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=43030

If you are in doubt about whether to post a questionable squirrel pic.. it's a simple decision really....

*Don't post it.*

Ryan


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

In reply to your previous message, Ryan, I would like to correct myself, seeing as I cannot reply on said message. When you said that I was making reference to "diggity's" message, I was not. I misunderstood you, and was thinking of a post by "clampdaddy," that involved photos of questionable taste. I was simply trying to avoid conflict, while at the same time receive updates. True, it would have been wise to rephrase my statement, but I hadn't put much thought in the post. With all sincerity,

-David


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Stonegoblet said:


> In reply to your previous message, Ryan, I would like to correct myself, seeing as I cannot reply on said message. When you said that I was making reference to "diggity's" message, I was not. I misunderstood you, and was thinking of a post by "clampdaddy," that involved photos of questionable taste. I was simply trying to avoid conflict, while at the same time receive updates. True, it would have been wise to rephrase my statement, but I hadn't put much thought in the post. With all sincerity,
> 
> -David


No problem David... we worked it out in the PM's, and I'm glad to see you understand our point. :thumb:

It's all about how you position questions on these forums!

Good hunting to you!

Ryan


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

starts tomorrow So if it doen't rain like its surpose to then I will be going out. :lol:


----------



## CREEMAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Went out and only got 2 fox squirrels and one grouse it was slow and very windy. :beer:


----------

